# bath tub recommendation for 5 month old?



## begoniamama (Nov 30, 2011)

So my almost 5 month old is getting way too big for the Puj bathtub in the kitchen sink, but can't yet sit up on his own. When he was a wee thing I would just take a bath with him, but it's not so practical anymore. He loves his nigh time bath routine and to be honest, so do his parents.  Any recs?


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

Is there a reason it isn't practical to take a bath with him anymore? I think that is the only way I could get my girls to take a bath for the first year or so, until I was comfortable with them being in the bath without me.

I would sit them up between my legs and just have such a great time together.


----------



## begoniamama (Nov 30, 2011)

i guess it's really because it takes more work - since it's part of his routine before bed it seems like it would take so much longer to fill up the big bath tub, i'm getting wet so then i have to dry off and change before nursing him etc. I think sometimes it's fine, which is what we do, i think once a week or so we take a bath together. every night might not work though.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

We started doing less baths and it seems fine. Perhaps adding something a bit different (baby massage for example) and his bedtime routine. I don't have any recommendations for a smaller tub though.

My sister had a little suction seat that went right in the big tub for days she didn't want to get in with the baby. I wonder if something like that would work. At 5 months, you would still need to hold him up in it,

Good luck!


----------



## rtjunker (May 11, 2011)

I have a shower head with a hose, so that I can use it as a sprayer. When I don't feel like doing the bath with me routine, I put a towel on the bottom of the tub, lay DD down, and give her a baby hose down. I wash her, and then just spray her off. It only takes a few minutes, and she gets all clean.


----------



## MrsGregory (Dec 21, 2011)

Are you opposed to getting one of those plastic recliner baths you can set into the regular bath tub?

We just moved our daughter into a bigger model, but used the whale model from Fisher-Price for 8 months and she LOVED it. It's easy on water - only took two pitchers to fill it with her in it, which was big for us, here in Texas.

It seems bigger than the Puj, and might carry your babe over until independent sitting is achieved.

I know we, here, could not possibly drop the evening bath.

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUS300&q=whale+baby+bathtub&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1606&bih=859&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=10509596308439213947&sa=X&ei=2_nET5PYMZPksQKuqIWcCQ&ved=0CJgBEPMCMAI


----------



## Hymanroth (Jul 6, 2011)

Hmm..

I just take one with my son. I love it though. It relaxes both of us. I keep my robe next to the bath so I can quickly put it on and wrap him in a towel all at once and go jump in bed with him  Than I nurse him side lying and we fall asleep


----------



## begoniamama (Nov 30, 2011)

So I took a shower with him for the first time, he seemed to like it - and it was so much quicker not waiting for the tub to fill. rtjunker - good idea! i used the spray in the shower and it was perfect. Hymanroth - I do love bathing with him as well, but we don't go to sleep at the same time either so i wouldn't fall asleep with him right after anyway. mama needs her evening with papa! besides, not sure if i could go to bed at 7:30, as tired as i am! and mrs gregory - i read the reviews on that tub and it looks great. I'm hoping in the end that a friend or relative has one to lend, in which case i wouldn't get a choice anyway...but thanks for the recs ladies!


----------

